# Booked on the COURAGE (gulp) -- Anyone Else Along for the Ride?



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm booked on the Courage. She is in Bremerhaven right now and her schedule is:

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 09/04/2008 11/04/2008 
ANTWERP BELGIUM 12/04/2008 12/04/2008 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 14/04/2008 14/04/2008 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 22/04/2008 22/04/2008 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 24/04/2008 25/04/2008 
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 27/04/2008 28/04/2008 
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A.

Let's hope for a smooth and quick journey.


----------



## daldsright (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm booked on the Courage as well. Waiting for delivery to MD. The shipping site I used didn't have all the info you provided. Do you mind PMing me the link to the site you used? It would be most appreciated! Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed for on time delivery!


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's what I'm using for the ship's schedule:

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/cargoTrack.do

click on "Auto Cargo";

then enter VIN as cargo ID;

then click on voyage number and that will give you the schedule.

For tracking I registered (for free) on http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Home.html

If you don't want to register try http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6907

She's still in port but not scheduled to leave until tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Whoo Hoo!

The car was loaded and the Courage has left Bremerhaven. Next stop Antwerp. I wonder what kind of cars they pick up in Antwerp?


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

BKL said:


> Whoo Hoo!
> 
> The car was loaded and the Courage has left Bremerhaven. Next stop Antwerp. I wonder what kind of cars they pick up in Antwerp?


Volvos, or Saabs I am pretty sure. That is a possible drop off for their EDs IIRC.

BTW- Off topic but thought I would ask here-> How light is the lemon in real life? Did you see it in person prior to ordering it and what do you think of it after the trip? I love the two-tone look of it!

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

I have absolutely zero regrets (now ask me in 6 months of keeping it clean and the story may change!). The interior is pretty light but not white. 

I think I saw a car in Chicago that had the lemon interior with the Monaco. I thought it was real sharp and the two tone color should be easier to keep it clean. I don't think I would have gotten it if the floor, etc were that light.

I tried to get a good photo of the color but all the interior shots came out white. This photo is the truest representation I have.

After I get the car back I'll get a good set of interior pictures since there has been a lot of interest in the lemon.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

*I am on the courage too.*

I dropped mine off in madrid March 26. This seems to be taking long. Mine is going to Atlanta and then being trucked to S. Florida. I've been driving a nissan maxima and I miss the BMW drive. Maxima is not bad though. Here is my voyage schedule:

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 09/04/2008 11/04/2008 
ANTWERP BELGIUM 12/04/2008 12/04/2008 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 14/04/2008 14/04/2008 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 22/04/2008 22/04/2008 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 24/04/2008 25/04/2008 
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 27/04/2008 28/04/2008 
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 29/04/2008 29/04/2008


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

yamilrx said:


> I dropped mine off in madrid March 26. This seems to be taking long. Mine is going to Atlanta and then being trucked to S. Florida. I've been driving a nissan maxima and I miss the BMW drive. Maxima is not bad though. Here is my voyage schedule:
> 
> BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 09/04/2008 11/04/2008
> ANTWERP BELGIUM 12/04/2008 12/04/2008
> ...


If you mean you think your car is continuing past New York on the boat, it's not.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard yamilrx!

She's in Antwerp right now and seems to be right on schedule.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

JSpira said:


> If you mean you think your car is continuing past New York on the boat, it's not.


I figured New York was its final destination and then trucked the rest of the way.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

yamilrx said:


> I figured New York was its final destination and then trucked the rest of the way.


After it is processed in the VDC, yes. Just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

The Courage has left Southampton right on schedule.

Next stop New York, baby!


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

BKL said:


> The Courage has left Southampton right on schedule.
> 
> Next stop New York, baby!


No chance of this thing getting here before schedule, huh!! I am figuring that I'll have it here in Florida by the first week of May.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

That would be excellent. Go Courage, go!


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Bad news. I just checked Courage's track and it looks like she is heading south (to avoid weather?)

Wallenius is now showing ETA 4/24 not 4/22. 

NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 24/04/2008 24/04/2008 

I want my car back!


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm with ya! I looked last night and noticed the date change. Ah well, soon enough, eh? Can't wait til Courage lands in NY baby!


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm trying not to obsess about tracking this thing, but so far no luck!


----------



## tmjb (Oct 3, 2004)

What kind of tracking is this? I'm sure the details are here on the site somewhere but I obviously missed them. Please post details.



BKL said:


> Bad news. I just checked Courage's track and it looks like she is heading south (to avoid weather?)
> 
> Wallenius is now showing ETA 4/24 not 4/22.
> 
> ...


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

tmjb said:


> What kind of tracking is this? I'm sure the details are here on the site somewhere but I obviously missed them. Please post details.


Just above (post 3) I posted instructions on how to access the shipper info. Also go to the sticky about sgipping and tracking. There is a lot of really good information in there.


----------



## daldsright (Feb 17, 2008)

What's the update guys? Please post if COURAGE made it into port. I can't wait! Any chance I'll see it in MD this weekend? I won't hold my breath....:yikes:


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope we aren't sharing a truck.

Because I spoke to BMW 800 number and my car is still at the VDC getting a scratch on the bumper fixed (the car was perfect when I dropped it off). I was told it should be ready for the truck on "Wednesday or Thursday at the latest". I'm hoping for delivery early next week. My CA told me that once the car is released to trucking it is a matter of days and 1 week at most.

Today is week 6 for me as well. So it looks like 7 weeks plus for redelivery. Not too bad since my bumper was damaged in shipping.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

I couldn't resist calling BMW one more time late this afternoon to make sure my car was finished on Wednesday or Thursday as finished.

The good news was that the car completed the VPC on Tuesday ahead of schedule.

The bad news is that the car was never released to trucking company and everyone at VPC had already left for the weekend. BMW will call me back on Monday to let me know what's going on.

So I guess the lesson is don't feel bad about calling. I wanted to call yesterday but then talked myself out of it because I didn't want to be a pain. If I had They would have had today to fix whatever problem they are having. So now two more days of nothing happening.


----------



## sbh1 (May 1, 2008)

I also feel like a bit of a pain when I call. But we shouldn't. Its a service business and we've paid a lot and are making monthly payments and we ought to know what is going on. I'll call on Monday to get an update if mine doesn't arrive tomorrow.


----------



## daldsright (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys, I am complete today. My baby is back.  Good luck to the rest of you and here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## sbh1 (May 1, 2008)

Stopped at the dealership this morning just to check, although I know they would call me when it comes in. No car yet. But, the dealer took pity on me and got me a 335 loaner until my car arrives. I'm a very happy camper again.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

BMW called me today and told me that my car has been released to the trucking company. They estimated that the car should be here by Friday. I am so ready to get back in my car.

Congratulations daldsright! I hope you are out enjoying your car,

Good for you sbh1! If your car was released to trucking on Monday 5/12 and it still was not in Cincy by Saturday 5/17, then their estimate of Friday may be too optimistic. We'll see.


----------



## sbh1 (May 1, 2008)

Its really hard to figure out how having your car being released to the trucking company correlates to your car arriving at the dealership. Another ED car that arrived at my dealership last Wed took 12 days from the day it was released to the trucking company until it arrived here in Cincy.

I think a lot of it is luck, based on at least two factors. First, how long does your car sit with the trucking company before their are seven other cars coming the the same general region. After all, they do want to have the trucks filled up. Second, what route does the truck take from New Jersey to Indy. It all depends on where the EDs are being dropped off. In my mind I've visualized a midwest truck heading from NJ to Cleveland, Columbus, Dayton, Cincinnati, then Indy, but who knows?

The wait will end soon. Then, everyd time we push the start button we'll be thinking about the Munich pick up and driving through Europe.

Hope we both have it for the Memorial Day holiday.


----------



## sbh1 (May 1, 2008)

It arrived yesterday. Very happy to have it back.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Congratulations! I just noticed you have Monaco with terra. I never had the opportunity to see MB w/ terra. Could you post pictures.

My car still has not arrived 

BMW told me to call them back on Friday if it's still not here. So I should know more tomorrow. It can't be much longer (can it)?


----------



## sbh1 (May 1, 2008)

I'll post some pictures in the next few days as soon as I can figure out how to move them from Picasa over to this site. I have more technological challenges than I'd care to admit. I'll ask my daughters to help me. The color combo is really great. I think that that MB/terra combo is really stunning and very classy. I initially ordered the beige interior. Then changed it a few days after the initial order. I'm glad that I made the change. I've never seen the MB/terra combo on another car in person; just in a few photos on some other site. I've never seen a terra interior on my dealer's lot and it has a huge inventory.

Hope your car arrives soon. It gets really tough as the rest of the Courage class takes possession and starts reliving the memories.

You might consider asking your dealer for a loaner. My dealership went up a lot in the esteem category when the sales manager offered me a loaner last Saturday and told me to keep it until my car came in.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

He's home. Safe and sound.

Eight weeks and one day.

Wow, the wait was harder than I thought it would be. On the brightside, my yard hasn't looked this good in years!


----------

